# American Machine Tools WBS-14



## PetePW (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey all,

I just picked up an American Machine Tools 14" bandsaw. Almost everything is in working order (sans table, but that's no biggy) and the horizontal adjustment for the top wheel is busted (pot metal) I've done the whole Google thing, but kind find anywhere for parts. Does anyone have a good online resource to pick up a) the manual for this particular saw and b) a good online resource to get parts? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

There are some folks on LJs that play around with old woodworking machines, but your best bet to find information on any old WW'ing machine is this site below:

www.owwm.org


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought a lathe from AMT 40 years ago and I still have it. Along with threaders for 1/2" 3/4" and 1".
They went out of business long ago. As I recall they were in PA.

Lee


----------



## PetePW (Sep 11, 2010)

Hopefully the owwm people will have some insight. Although the stamp on this one says Orange, California, not PA. Thanks!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My AMT jig saw is still kickin'.
Bill


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I used to really like AMT…they're out of business now as far as I know. I used to like to read their long-winded catalogs, like as if a doting grandfather was writing the product descriptions. I still have the do-it-yourself shaper kit, and a few other things around the shop.
*Parts? * You MUST look at this eBay seller for bandsaw parts: http://stores.ebay.ca/Carbide-Router-Bits-for-Woodworking_bandsaw-accessories_W0QQ_fsubZ9699897QQ_sidZ11865503QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322
This seller, "machacc" has it all, and I've just rebuilt my Busy Bee 14" bandsaw with his parts. Yes, even those impossible-to-find potmetal parts!! He's got 'em. Almost all 14" bandsaws have the same components, though there were a few 'eras" of Delta machines by which all bandsaw products correlate to. I think he even has your missing table in stock! Try him!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think Penn State Tools is a spin off of AMT. I may be wrong though.

I bought there radial arm drill press years ago, when I couldn't afford anything else.

I don't have it anymore.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, Sawdust2, I wish I bought their bronze versions of Stanley planes, which they were selling for peanuts back in the day, before the leigh-neilsons and other upscale ones became fashionable! They had some really good ones. I bought their 12" thickness planer about 1993, it was under $100..with shipping!!! Ran it for years, until the bearings finally let go, one by one.


----------



## PetePW (Sep 11, 2010)

Finally!! After searching high and low, I discovered that the Delta 14" bandsaw's parts are compatible with the AMT's. Found lots online, but shipping and duty from the USA to Canada is killer. Had my Dad check out a Delta dealer in Vancouver and voila… for $9.95 and an envelope, I'm re-sawing like a mad man.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go, Pete! Bring 'em back alive. You may still want to visit the link I posted, if you're still looking for a table. Though that MDF table you have looks like it's getting the job done!! Congrats on your restoration!


----------

